# TPLO Insurance



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Those of you who have had TPLO surgery on your dog know:

1) It is expensive ($3-4k)
2) It is likely to reoccur on the other leg

I looked into insurance and found a favorable policy at www.petsbest.com

There is a one year waiting period - but after that expires a second TPLO is covered. 

I pay around $50 per month

Ted


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm using the AKC Pet Healthcare Plan. Limit per injury or illness - $5000.

Coverage limit - $13,000
Deductable $125 per term
Co-insurance - 20%

Cost, similar to your policy.

I am curious. I imagine you did plenty of comparison shopping. What tipped the balance in favor of Petsbest? I'm interested because soon I'll have another one that I want to cover.

I just looked over the plan more closely and I think I've answered my own question.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Ted Shih said:


> Those of you who have had TPLO surgery on your dog know:
> 
> 1) It is expensive ($3-4k)
> 2) It is likely to reoccur on the other leg
> ...


and... your policy won't cover just tplo, but anything else that might happen in the interim. 

I've been looking into policies. I wish they had an umbrella policy of sorts for the more expensive incidents that would cover a "pack" of dogs. Because I would pay $500/mo for my dogs at that rate and I can't say it would be financially beneficial as many of them have had no major medical expenses. 

-K


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

TPLO was around a $3000.00 surgery for me to absorb. About a 40-50% chance of rupture to the other knee, but depends on other viariables like tibial plateau angles, meniscus damage, partial or complete tear, quality of re-hab, and dog's pain threshold. I looked into insurance but the rates went up huge with an existing surgery on board and was cost prohibative.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Ted,

Great info. How many dogs are you covering for $50.00 per month? or is that per dog?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Ron

$50 per dog. 

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Misty Marsh said:


> . I looked into insurance but the rates went up huge with an existing surgery on board and was cost prohibative.


MM

My rate was based on Buffy's already having a TPLO surgery

So, it might be worth it for you to examine further

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Buzz said:


> I'm using the AKC Pet Healthcare Plan. Limit per injury or illness - $5000.
> 
> Coverage limit - $13,000
> Deductable $125 per term
> ...


Lifetime benefit - $100K
Per incident - $7k
Deductible - $75.00
Deductible for cruciate - $100 

It seemed like a pretty good deal to me, so I jumped on it

Ted


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I actually saw a commercial over the weekend that Progressive offers pet insurance now. I don't use them for my auto or anything but, when in the car business I saw a lot of people that used them for their auto's.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Ted-

At $50 per month-I'm guessing you took the policy with the wellness benefits? Do you find that covers enough to make it beneficial?

Thanks-

M

**Edit-just read through the policy & see that the plan you chose doesn't have the wellness benefit. Question answered!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Miriam

Wellness benefits were extra

I was just insuring against another TPLO

Two years premiums = $1200
TPLO = $3000

I make $1800 (if you can call it that) on the deal

If I had the policy on Zowie, I probably would have saved $50,000 with all of the surgery that he has undergone

Ted


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Do they cover the rehab or just the procedure?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Ted, I think the policy has a 20% coinsurance and the $ 100 deductible. So your $ 3,000 surgery would cost you $ 600 coinsurance plus $ 100 deductible. Total cost $ 700. Plus 2 years of premium in your scenerio and you have $ 1,900 cost. So if you have another surgery in 2 years you come out $ 1,100 ahead by purchasing insurance over not buying it. If your dog needs a TPLO within 4 years that would be your break even point if nothing else occurs where you use it. Probably is a pretty good buy. 

Does it cover rehab? Couldn't find it on the web site. I assume it doesn't or you would have mentioned it as a cost. 

Gene


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Rehab covered


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Having just dealt with TPLO surgery, and the odds of the other one going, I think it sounds like a good deal to me as well. I am going to look into it.

Thanks Ted.

Janet


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks, looks like I have something I need to look into. The rehab can be almost as costly as the procedure.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

In my case, the rehab was almost double the surgery. But the proper rehab is vital if the dog is to resume performance activities.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I called the company and confirmed that TPLO and rehab are covered. The high option will pay up to $14,000 per incident.

Also, a 10% premium discount is available if you use the promo code AHRC when enrolling online.

I've enrolled.

Thanks Ted!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I think it is worth noting that during the first year of enrollment...the max they will pay for a cruciate ligament rupture is $200.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Jeff,
I just talked to them about TPLO and rehab and they did not mention the 200.00 limit you mentioned above.
My premium would be 41.58 and they know Dooey has had 1 TPLO & rehab.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

lablover said:


> Jeff,
> I just talked to them about TPLO and rehab and they did not mention the 200.00 limit you mentioned above.
> My premium would be 41.58 and they know Dooey has had 1 TPLO & rehab.


Scroll to the bottom of this page, which summarizes the plans:

http://www.petsbest.com/Plans/IllnessAccidentPlans.aspx

It appears that the surgery is covered once in a dog's lifetime. And, the coverage is limited if the injury takes place in the first year of coverage.

Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

I bought a policy last night on my dog and when the policy arrived by email the wording is more restrictive than the way I understood the sells page. The policy mentions usual and customary expenses as being what is paid after deductible. What is that in the vet world? Also says cruciate rupture benefit is $ 100 if in the first 12 months on policy term. I will read the policy better when I have a chance. There is a 14 day period that it can be cancelled and full refund. So we'll see. I am in the insurance / surety business (commercial- Contractors) so not health insurance but I understand risk and how it is handled differently by each person. Some chose to buy insurance some just chance it. I liked the sales page on what the insurance program was about but not sure now that I looked at the policy wording that it is as I thought. My dog is very healthy at the moment but all that could change in one wrong step. 
The usual and customary expense and the limit on first year cruciate are the only 2 things I noticed while scanning the policy. I'll look over it better later. 

Gene


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

lablover said:


> Jeff,
> I just talked to them about TPLO and rehab and they did not mention the 200.00 limit you mentioned above.
> My premium would be 41.58 and they know Dooey has had 1 TPLO & rehab.


They didn't mention it to me either until I specifically asked about it.

Cruciate Ligament Rupture:
Subject to policy sub limit during first
annual policy term (12 months).
Thereafter, regular applicable policy
claim benefits apply.​


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Buzz said:


> It appears that the surgery is covered once in a dog's lifetime. And, the coverage is limited if the injury takes place in the first year of coverage.
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?


As I understand it the surgery is limited to once per incident in the dogs lifetime rather than one TPLO in the dog's lifetime. Also, if the dog has pre-existing symptoms (e.g. lameness on a leg that later blows the cruciate)...no coverage.


----------



## maryandkimo (Sep 29, 2004)

jeff t. Also said:


> I think that might be hard to prove, Kimo has been lame on every leg at least 2x
> I am looking into this however. Anymore insights into the coverage welcome.
> mary


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I think I smell a rat.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Speaking of cruciates...
http://www.vet.upenn.edu/newsandevents/news/Smith_WallStreet.htm

and

http://www.miamiherald.com/357/story/261603.html


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Looking into other providers (I have 14 days to cancel), I found a website where existing customers can review/rate their insurer. 

http://www.petinsurancereview.com/embrace.asp


I'm considering switching to Embrace...has a 6 months waiting period for TPLO...also it appears the waiting period can be eliminated if my vet attests that my dog shows no sign/symptom of cruciate injury

Here is a link to their policy


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Jeff,

Thanks for this useful info. Embrace seems to be better at this point.
I visited their site and got a quote; now to call and ask detailed questions.

THANKS!


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Embrace has an annual aggregate limit. $ 10,000 most offered. Doesn't say anything about lifetime max that I could find. Embrace says if dog has had cruciate damage on one side that the other side would be an existing condition and not covered. So, I would think the policy would be good for one knee. It is nice that your vet can certify no cruciate damage and get immediate coverage. I had no idea the coverages would be so different between companies. The premium with 10,000 annual limit is $ 21 per month for my 3 year old male lab. 

I noticed a flyer in my vets office last trip for some kind of pet insurance I didn't look at the brochure. I'm going to check with them and see what they are advertising. 

I'd appreciate anyone else posting up what they find out. But as it appears to me for 21 a month I can get 10,000 limit annually that is a pretty good deal and can have my vet certify no cruciate damage and pick that up from day 1. I only scanned the policy form. Guess I'll have to spend some more time on this over the next 13 days. (13 days left to cancel what I bought). Gene


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Petplan does not cover a CCL tear or injury on working dogs!
They told me that if my dog tore a CCL either while training or in a field event, they would not cover.
This is NOT stated on their website.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

That is why I went with the AKC insurance last year. I called them and told them that I had dogs in training for competition and they said that they would cover it. The exclude injuries from coursing competition, but not from field trial competition. At least not when I asked the question. I would not buy any insurance without asking those specific questions.

After seeing the reviews on the AKC insurance on that website, I think it's time to do some serious shopping. But that said, buyer beware...


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> If I had the policy on Zowie, I probably would have saved $50,000 with all of the surgery that he has undergone[/SIZE][/FONT]



Wow, care to disclose what surgeries have been performed? Some canine athletes obviously require many procedures, akin to human.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

You know Ted ,

I would be very careful about the replies you get here.Some of these people dont know a thing about dog training.Word to the wise.Especially from people that own brown dogs.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Blue Creek Shadow said:


> You know Ted ,
> 
> I would be very careful about the replies you get here.Some of these people dont know a thing about dog training.Word to the wise.Especially from people that own brown dogs.


 
I have no idea what you are trying to communicate


----------



## choch2odog (Feb 8, 2005)

Blue Creek Shadow said:


> You know Ted ,
> 
> I would be very careful about the replies you get here.Some of these people dont know a thing about dog training.Word to the wise.Especially from people that own brown dogs.


My Brown dog had TPLO done last week. My price a little under $2000.00. When I asked about the cost. I was informed that there was a discount for brown dogs. The cost for a yellow was $2750.00 and a black $3500.00.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Gene said:


> Embrace says if dog has had cruciate damage on one side that the other side would be an existing condition and not covered.
> Gene


I just talked with Embrace and they verified that because my dog has had a TPLO surgery, they WILL NOT cover the opposite leg. They say that is because of the extra stress on the original leg.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> There is a one year waiting period - but after that expires a second TPLO is covered.


Ted,
Did they give you any reason for the 1 year waiting period? Also, would their coverage include rehab?
Have any of your dogs had a TPLO surgery? Was Pets Best concerned about tearing the opposite CCL, as that is a widely known fact.

THANKS!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

lablover said:


> Ted,
> Did they give you any reason for the 1 year waiting period? Also, would their coverage include rehab?
> Have any of your dogs had a TPLO surgery? Was Pets Best concerned about tearing the opposite CCL, as that is a widely known fact.
> 
> THANKS!


Richard - and others -

I looked around, and for a variety of reasons, I chose PetsBest

I don't sell the product, and I don't get commission

I don't claim that they are the best - but, it worked for me

I asked them about my specific concern - TPLO on Buffy's other leg
They gave me written assurance it would be covered after a one year waiting period
Rehab - as was mentioned earlier - is covered

I pulled the trigger

I don't mean to be snippy

But, if you have concerns, why don't you call them yourself about whatever issues concern you?

Ted


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

[SIZE=4 said:


> I don't mean to be snippy
> 
> But, if you have concerns, why don't you call them yourself about whatever issues concern you?
> 
> ...


I didn't take it as snippy.
But we are talking to an insurance company here, and they are not well known for revealing all of the facts, prior to your buying the policy.
Hopefully I'll get them on the phone on Friday.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Richard

If you review the website from top to bottom, there is quite a bit of information on what is covered, and what is not

I suspect that most of your questions, and those of others, can be found through such an examination

Ted


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

So what's the bottom line Petsbest or Embrace?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

TANK said:


> So what's the bottom line Petsbest or Embrace?


From a TPLO perspective, if your dog has never had symptoms, Embrace seems to be the way to go. All you need is a note from your vet that the knees are good and cruciate coverage begins immediately. 

On the other hand, if the dog has a TPLO history, Petsbest is the best option..just keep your fingers crossed during the first year of coverage.

Jeff


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Jeff,

Did you ask if either excludes injury that takes place in AKC field trial competition or training? I'll be making my own phone calls, just curious if you had presented them with that question or not.

The reason I'm curious is because AKC Insurance would cover injury from FT, but not from coursing.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Buzz said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Did you ask if either excludes injury that takes place in AKC field trial competition or training? I'll be making my own phone calls, just curious if you had presented them with that question or not.
> 
> The reason I'm curious is because AKC Insurance would cover injury from FT, but not from coursing.


how about Hunt Tests?


----------

